# Injuries in BJJ



## Hansson (Aug 16, 2002)

I feel like a chicken when raising this question but how about injuries in BJJ? It feels like when sparring on a daily basis and going for submissions over and over again, don't people get injured pretty often? Especially beginners without the body strength and the right skills?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2002)

I've had injuries at a higher rate in BJJ than in anything else but all fairly minor--contused ribs, sore elbow, that kind of thing. Yes, I think the injury rate is relatively high in BJJ. This is based on my six months of experience which included my second ever emergency room trip due to the martial arts (Mr. Hartman is responsible for the first). It was just bruised ribs--painful but not dangerous.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't study every day, but I've never had an injury in some 8 years or so.  In sparring it's typical that I get my foot or shin banged up.  In BJJ I've only gotten bruises (I think I bruise too easily).

It's all on how you train.  If you try to stay relaxed and don't use a lot of force, you should be OK.  Also, don't try to fight your way out of a good submission; it's a short distance from an arm lock to an arm break.  In most matches, you should be learning how to move, how to get into positions for your techniques.  It's less about winning a match every time.

   WhiteBirch


----------



## Hansson (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lvwhitebir _
> 
> *...it's a short distance from an arm lock to an arm break...
> 
> WhiteBirch *



Yeah, that was my thought too...  

Thanks for the answers, I just needed some assurances I won't get my neck broken on the first session... 

I'll remember to try to be relaxed... that sounds like a good idea.


----------

